# Baby Shower for 20 people.. Pricing Help!



## ctrgirl (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi.  I'm a new caterer and have been doing pretty well so far in figuring out pricing costs, etc.  I guess I just wanted some input on this one since my business partner thinks it's too much for a "Baby Shower" for 20 people, but I don't agree.  We offered the client a variety of items, and she choose 8 food items, 1 non-alcoholic beverage.  Two of the foods need to stay warm so we'll set up a chaving dish for that - strawberry and brie crostini, and wild mushroom truffle mac and cheese.  The other items are served cold/room temp - fruit skewers w yogurt dipping sauce, cucumber gazpacho, curried chicken in a belgian endive, kale caesar slaw, veggie spring rolls w peanut sauce, and mango quinoa salad.   As you can see, all of our items are very creative.  We will be prepping the day before in the client's kitchen, and arriving the next day to set up.  Then we will leave and return in four hours to clean up.  We were not given a budget.   My partner wanted to charge $700 - basically $35/person.  But that was only covering food, disposables, and some rental cost.  I said she has to at least charge for set up fee and removal - so we got the final cost up to $800.  Am I just splitting hairs here?  Any thoughts?  Thanks!!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

nope not splitting hairs.


----------

